# Only my second week riding and I was traumatized today



## DitchMiester (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello to all,

I was wondering if any one has experienced this before. I was in the very beginning of my ride about a mile in and I actually had a squirrel run out in front of me and I hit it. I was actually in shock that this could happen. Has anyone else ever had this happen. I don't think I killed it but I definitely sent it rolling across the street. It was nuts (sorry for the pun)


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

that's pretty common around here in New England. Them and more often chipmunks.

It'll definitely wake you up.

I had a deer run out like that once but managed to barely miss it. That would have sucked for both of us.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Squirrel !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmsLUNFk_Qg


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

We have squirrels all over our local bike trails. When I started riding I was also shocked at the stupidity of this creature. I had a buddy hit one and damage a wheel. I've come close 20 times but still have not hit one.


----------



## Tibu (Nov 4, 2005)

No Squirrels, but had to didge a rattle snake a few weeks back. It happens...


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Almost hit a javelina this morning... squirrels are common here too.


----------



## AZ.MTNS (Jun 29, 2009)

Beats dodging Elk .


----------



## bmb032 (Dec 14, 2009)

Our paceline dodged a snake the other day. So far I haven't hit a squirrel yet. I did hit a tree trying to dodge a deer that jumped out in front of me while mountain biking.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't seem to dodge those damn flying bugs. Its like they're always aiming for my face, good thing I wear my oakley's.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I refuse to answer based on the idea that this may break my streak of luck...  

Yeah, surprising how close I've come to hitting quite a number of squirrels and chipmunks without any actual carnage. My day will come, I'm sure. Hope it's not on a descent.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

This happened to me yesterday. I chipmunk bounced off my wheel. I think he was ok, but it all happened to quick for me to do anything.


----------



## DitchMiester (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this to be such a predominant problem. I'm kinda glad its not just me having a freak of a day. I hope everyone stays away from these moron creatures. I still can't believe it happened.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

so, you hit an animal and you're the one that's traumatized?

yeah, sure you are. 

did you need a hug or something?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

DitchMiester said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting this to be such a predominant problem. I'm kinda glad its not just me having a freak of a day. I hope everyone stays away from these moron creatures. I still can't believe it happened.


Well, it's a common experience, but most people don't consider it a big problem. It's a squirrel; its manner of moving is by definition "squirrelly." You can't predict which way they'll go or how fast, so there's no safe way to avoid one that runs out into the road, unless you stop or slow enough to wait for it to leave the road entirely. Trying to swerve aournd one is worse than useless -- it's dangerous. When I see one I just hold my line and prepare for a little bump. Most of the time I miss them, but I've hit them and seen them get up and run away. I know occasionally a cyclists hits one and kills it. That's life. It's not as if they're an endangered species. Around here there's a roadkilled squirrel about every other mile, and a lot of those are accompanied by a squashed opossum that was munching on the dead squirrel. 

Big critters (deer, wild turkeys, javelinas) are another matter entirely.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought this was going to be another 'rider down' thread, not a 'what's for lunch?' thread.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrels will definitely do that. I've almost stepped on them while running, and when running you can easily change direction.

Even if you make a good evasive manuever on your bike they can still dart back under your wheel. They are that stupid. Best to keep on line in case you hit it and be ready for a bump. I suppose you could bunny hop it but that takes a moment of prep and timing that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I was riding with a friend earlier this summer and he hit a chipmunk. He actually had to stop and collect himself. I was holding back laughter (not at his reaction, but at the *crunch* sound it made when he rolled over it). I don't get what the big deal is, I was way more shaken up when a dog jumped out into a workout my group was doing (miraculously everyone avoided it despite us going 55 km/h around a corner). I guess it's because my cats are always killing mice and chipmunks so I've become desensitized to their deaths.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

On a club ride about 3 years ago, a squirrel ran dead on into the left side of our paceline. It ended up latching on to the left ankle of one or our guys and went along for the ride about 50 yards until he could get stopped to shake it off. It was hilarious.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had plenty of near misses with squirrels and chipmunks. It does make sense to just hold your line, maybe stand a bit like you would to absorb a bump. My freehub is loud, but I'm not sure coasting so they can hear it helps much.

For anyone that's hit one, what would you compare the impact to?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrels and chipmunks are the worst for making sudden course corrections and darting out in front of you. If they're lurking by the edge of the road or trail I'll usually try to make a noise of some kind to scare them off, but occasionally they'll go left instead of right. How you handle it depends a bit on how fast you're going at the time. In general, I'll try to brake or maneuver around as long as doing so won't dump me off the bike. If I'm going too fast...I'll rationalize it as Darwinism in action...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

black_box said:


> For anyone that's hit one, what would you compare the impact to?


Maybe about like running over a garden hose; i.e., if you didn't see it, you'd hardly notice.

Opus, those critters are totally unpredictable. Trying to influence their behavior with noises, etc, is an utter waste of effort. Trying to "brake or maneuver around" is foolish, IMHO. It just endangers you without improving the rodent's chance of survival one bit, since the thing is just as likely to change direction and run back in the direction you turned. Just ride. You probably won't hit it. If you do, you do. Nothing to rationalize.

I had a chipmunk run across from the left side of the road, seemingly on a collision course with my bike. As I was trying to estimate whether it would end up under the front wheel, the rear, or in between, a second chipmunk ran out from the right side of the road, and the two passed head-on, inches apart, right under the bottom bracket, ecaping all contact. The coordination was so perfect I swore they had planned it just show off.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I suppose that assumes they don't get caught in the spokes? Maybe that's a good reason for deep rims?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

@ the OP; I understand.
While I haven't hit one myself, I've certainly been close. Those little buggers are incredibly unpredictable!
While regrettable, don't let it keep you from enjoying riding your bike.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Squirrels and rabbits this side of the mountains, chipmunks on the other side of it... they dart out in front of you all of the time, occasionally torpedo themselves into your wheels.

Thankfully, USUALLY those little guys aren't big enough to wreck ya.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

I've had some close calls with mammals before but never hit one before. Mtn biking I once had a snake that was crossing the very narrow section of single track and we didn't notice each other until it was too late...rode right over his neck and I could hear his bones crushing under the wheels. ugh!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Best defense*



vontress said:


> We have squirrels all over our local bike trails. When I started riding I was also shocked at the stupidity of this creature. I had a buddy hit one and damage a wheel. I've come close 20 times but still have not hit one.


If you see the squirrel, even if it's not heading your way just then, a loud HISSSSSSSS! will scare the bejesus out of them and they'll head the other way.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I was riding on a fairly steep descent once....moving at close to 30 mph when I saw an object fall on the ground within a couple of feet in front of me. It was squirrel that fell out of a tree! It was so stunned that it couldn't even walk, I dodged it but kept watching. A second or so later it got up, dusted itself off and took off running.......


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

I swear a squirrel ran through the spokes of my moving wheel once while riding in Charlotte. Sounds too improbable to be true, but that is what appeared to happen.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

DitchMiester said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I was wondering if any one has experienced this before. I was in the very beginning of my ride about a mile in and I actually had a squirrel run out in front of me and I hit it. I was actually in shock that this could happen. Has anyone else ever had this happen. I don't think I killed it but I definitely sent it rolling across the street. It was nuts (sorry for the pun)



Shock? I could understand shock if this happened....


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Good Night!


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Or this*










Sorry, I'm just having way to much fun today!


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

DitchMiester said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I was wondering if any one has experienced this before. I was in the very beginning of my ride about a mile in and I actually had a squirrel run out in front of me and I hit it. I was actually in shock that this could happen. Has anyone else ever had this happen. I don't think I killed it but I definitely sent it rolling across the street. It was nuts (sorry for the pun)


Yes, I actually hit a squirrel about a month ago. I was pushing 21mph, and saw something running a little bit ahead of me. As I came up on it, I realized it was a squirrel running alongside the road. I remember thinking that I really hoped it didn't turn right, but it did; right into my path. As I ran over the squirrel, it somehow ended up on my right foot and got swung into the triangle of my bike. I stopped pedaling closed my eyes and then somehow it ended up onto my left thigh where it pee'd all over my shorts. I remember feeling its fur and its back bending in some really weird way. As I slowed, the squirrel ended up back on the ground and ran up a tree. This all happened in less than 10 to 15 seconds.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

*Or perhaps this?*


----------



## Cobalt512 (Aug 8, 2010)

I almost hit a chipmunk a few weeks ago, it ran right into the sewer grate at the end of my alley, I think it falling through the sewer grate and then dropping 2-3 feet did more damage to it than I did. Though it did startle me.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

3 feet is nothing, i have seen them fall 20 feet out of trees before....


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

Squirrels are definitely unpredictable and I had many close calls. They'll run one way in front of you, then stop and sometimes run back the other way. I had this happen to me coming down Mt Diablo - a squirrel ran in front of me as I was going into a turn and then stop and ran back the other way... I thought I was going down for sure!

I have heard from someone that squirrels are nearsighted and so they said when you see one in front of you, make a noise or yell (and hopefully they will stop as you go by). I tried it several times with mixed results....


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Squirrels? Common. turtles, frogs, snakes.... My buddy ran over a canadian goose this year. Part of the Gatineau loop where we hit 45mph. Deer are common and they come out in packs. I'm always watching the tree lines not that it'll help much. At 45 mph there is no way you're stopping in time.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Squirrels and chipmunks are the worst for making sudden course corrections and darting out in front of you. ..



I have found that these small bunnies are the worst. They are brown, fuzzy white back side and kind of quick. They come out, get in front of you, then STOP!!!!

I have yet to hit one, but my daughter would be so mad a me if I did.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

DitchMiester said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I was wondering if any one has experienced this before. I was in the very beginning of my ride about a mile in and I actually had a squirrel run out in front of me and I hit it. I was actually in shock that this could happen. Has anyone else ever had this happen. I don't think I killed it but I definitely sent it rolling across the street. It was nuts (sorry for the pun)



My brother got a squirrel with his rear wheel as it darted across the multi-use trail. They were both very surprised about the whole incident. Luckily, the squirrel ran back in to the bushes and my brother stayed upright, otherwise I would have probably crashed in to him.


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

I was on a descent on the Blue Ridge Parkway +30 mph and 3 jakes (wild turkeys) were crossing the road. Just about clobbered them. It would have ended poorly for all of us.


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

I was on a descent on the Blue Ridge Parkway doing +30 mph and 3 jakes (wild turkeys) were crossing the road. Just about clobbered them. It would have ended poorly for all of us.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Egads said:


> I was on a descent on the Blue Ridge Parkway doing +30 mph and 3 jakes (wild turkeys) were crossing the road. Just about clobbered them. It would have ended poorly for all of us.


no joke....turkey's are big fricking birds!


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

They are VERY unpredictable. Like they have tourettes or something. Can't figure out where they are going. Sometimes they go into the brush, and then dart out again like they are just waiting to run underneath your wheel. Or through it. Dumb things.......


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

hehehehehehe that struck me as funny....a squirrel with tourettes...lol


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> hehehehehehe that struck me as funny....a squirrel with tourettes...lol



Glad I made someone laugh.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

It happens all the time all over the U.S.A. A Serotta forum member has even set up a userid called Mr. Squirrell and makes posts about crashing humans. Be careful as a squirrell can easily cause you to crash.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

gardenrunner said:


> Glad I made someone laugh.


I thought about this today when i saw a male chasing a female with OBVIOUS intentions


----------



## Redtail A-4 (Aug 7, 2004)

*More Improbable??*



Andy C said:


> I swear a squirrel ran through the spokes of my moving wheel once while riding in Charlotte. Sounds too improbable to be true, but that is what appeared to happen.


I had one run out of of the woods from my right and into the spokes of my front wheel. (I have a bladed low spoke count front wheel) The little guy did a few revolutions before being ejected out my left side hitting my shoulder. He hit the ground,got up and took off running. I wasn't riding fast maybe 18mph but it could have been a disaster for both of us.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

funny, really, I like it.
EDIT: I can see it now. Log on to the Squirrel forum and you get to read...."so I'm walking across the road today and this big silver spinny thing comes out and WHAP! smacks me in the face. Anybody have that happen to them before? I'm seriously thinking of digging a tunnel, anyone with me here, anyone, Beuler? Oh, I have to pay into the Gophers Union to do that? Well I've got to think of something....."


Oxtox said:


> so, you hit an animal and you're the one that's traumatized?
> 
> yeah, sure you are.
> 
> did you need a hug or something?


----------



## loneclimber (Feb 2, 2011)

DitchMiester said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I was wondering if any one has experienced this before. I was in the very beginning of my ride about a mile in and I actually had a squirrel run out in front of me and I hit it. I was actually in shock that this could happen. Has anyone else ever had this happen. I don't think I killed it but I definitely sent it rolling across the street. It was nuts (sorry for the pun)


This is nothing out of the ordinary. I hate to say it but I rather have a dead or injured squirrel or a dead or injured human being. Haven't you noticed? They even like to do this with cars. I love animals and in no way I would intentionally run over any of them. 

Have you ever ridden in the hills? Squirrels will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Just don't try to dodge the squirrels. If you keep your line, you might miss them (you might still hit them.) But if you try to dodge, you'll almost certainly hit them. Well, at least that's what has always happened for me while driving. Haven't hit one while riding, but I've never tried to dodge one while riding.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

T-boneed 1 a few yrs ago at about 35mph. I don't think he made it. But like others have said, don't change your line to avoid them; you'll risk crashing yourself.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, here is one for the books. Riding today with two of my buddies in the hills of Palos Verdes Estates (So. Cal.) and just got done with a hard climb and enjoying the downhill section, except we had to share the road with cars on some nice tight twisters and then all of sudden a peacock starts running across the road in front of the lead rider. The peacock panicked and started taking flight right in front of him. My buddy ducked and it missed his face by a couple of inches. That sucker was probably six feet long with tail feathers. Made for a good story as we had a couple of beers after our ride.


----------



## prowannabe (Apr 12, 2011)

been mtn biking 12 years, never hit a thing...new road bike, last weekend, first day on it, a squirrel darts right in front of me and goes under both wheels, dead as a hammer.


----------

